# Cooks on deck



## jim barnes

I have just left a message with article from edward looking for( EDH manual ) after 18 yrs as cook he is wanting to go on deck?? what are your thoughts on this? i am old fashioned perhaps but times they are a changing.??? (Night) (EEK) (egg)


----------



## edward

jim ian will tell you why, later on to day he has a story to tell, regards edward.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

There must be a very good reason for changing the beauty's of the kitchen,into deck.But a "GOOD CHEF" should/will never leave his brigade, unless he's sacked from not being capable, as we all started as galleyboy,cleaning dishes, then to school or academy, to be focused on one day being a "CHEF".That was and still is a target for all young apprentice.
So I do have my doubts about changing this profession.


----------



## dnobmal

i know a man who started in the galley,obtained his cook`s certificate,then decided to go on to the deck,obtained his A/b`s certificate,then studied and finally obtained his Master`s certificate ,and sailed as master before becoming a first class pilot handling VLCC`s


----------



## terence

is 18yrs long enouah to be a cook my wife is 63 she still cant cook tell


----------



## edward

hi shipmates ian here well i have just had enough after sailing with AWSR, ships, hartland point/beachy head/long stone,here is a breif job discription.0600hrs call turn to as soon as posible, gally and pantry 1st job remove any plates/cups in pantry sink ,fill up sink in gally and strap up dishes,make a pot of fresh coffee,empty pantry fridge of salads and cold meat tray,switch on hot press to 80 degrees top fridge up with milk, butter,juices and bread,remove any old bread in basket,wipe down all surfaces and spills in fridge,clean microwave oven,drain the hot press once a week and wipe out,(were is the cooking bit).officers bar,empty 2 bins they will not, the bins will us be at bursting point,wash any glasses and ashtrays,wipe tables and surfaces vac*** deck,tidy up DVD,s and magazines left on side or tables.(were is the cooking bit).officers saloon,the tables have to be laid for lunch and dinner providing glasses and a jug of water with ice. change the table cloths every two days (these you have to wash and iron in the ships laundry.clear table of cutlery top up fruit bowl vacuum deck, empty bin check sauces and salt/peper for refils,(were is the cooking bit).crew mess, empty bins wipedown tables and bar clean behind bar if required,vacuum deck,put clean table cloth on if needed,the lads will some times give you a hand depending on how busy they are,(were is the cooking bit).public toilets ? in the allyway,clean on a regular basis and replace soap,toilet rolls and towels as needed (you got it, were is the cooking bit).drivers mess/day room,remove any rubbish from bins wash out if needed,clean all tables and surfaces check condiments,(streching me now)tidy the videos and magazines vacuum deck,empty the ash trays and wash out, brush and mop allway every couple of days after every meal wipe down tables collect mugs/glasses for washing,you may have to give it a quick hoover.driver/passengers cabins same as above,do all ships laundry you might be lucky and get it done ashore but it does not realy work.GALLEY yipi all the normal stuff that is required of a 2nd cook which is what i love doing,but you can only stretch a man so far this is not a gripe against other departments i have just had enough, and my fingers are hurting now, thanks for taking the time to read this,best wishes for the new year. ian.


----------



## R58484956

You have my sympathy go for EDH you might even have time for yourself as one.


----------



## jim barnes

*Ships cook*

sorry Edward?
sounds like its the wrong company not the job title, advise a move if i was you! once upon a time while working for Zapata marine on the Trojan Service i used to stand in for the cook when he went on leave for a few days(some tales there too) i was no cook but i had some fun, well any way we had a reliefe captain(Norweigan) join us on one of my stints as reliefe cook, one day while preparing the daily experimental dinner the captain came in the galley and told me i had forgotten to clean his cabin and make his bunk up i told him that i would empty his gash can and that is about as far as us brits went, he left the galley a bit shocked but at least never asked again i do remember him muttering some think in Norsk as he left but i havnt lost any sleep on it. also rambling a bit remember working on deck reversing onto oil rig bad weather taking ropes from rig and preparing dinner at same time? running into galley of the deck to check on things in my yellow oil skins, there was this American sat in the mess area waiting to be lifted onto rig watching me coming and goiing, always remember him saying "first time he had ever seen a cook in oil skins" good old days.
Any way Edward good luck in your endevours i am sure you will be welcome in what ever dept you choose but remember its not where your at but who you are with? (EEK) 
JIM


----------



## Razor

No doubt the current sea going members will have noticed the growing trend, on the smaller ships, for Cook/ABs. Works okay on some ships, a disaster on others, depends on the route, cargo and of course the Skipper. Tried it once, the first couple of weeks were great, self service breakfast, Soup and a sandwich/salad type lunch with main meal being in the evening. Then we had a change of Skipper who insisted that the Cook/AB worked on deck till 1030, took a 30 min "smoke oh" and had lunch on the table by 1130. In the afternoon, work on deck till 1530, take 30 min "smoke oh" and have a meal on the table by 1700. Think he was taken aback with my efforts, written notice on arrival in the messroom, followed by prawn cocktail, roast beef then cheese........................ all contained in foil packets. Different flavoured crisps!!!! Luckily we were tied up in Newport with a handy Chippie and train station.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

I remember on Norwegian ships the galley crew actually got most of Sunday off. They would put out coldcuts and large urns of hot chocolate (coffee was always there) for the day and come in to do Sunday dinner.


----------



## James_C

Edward,
AWSR ships have a sizeable enough crews dont they (20 odd?), even if the number is in the late teens, is there only the one cook, and no stewards?


----------



## edward

it is not edward that is changing departments but his son ian i have not got a computer yet that is why i am using my dads sign on,their is 18 crew including officers/12 pasengers or troops depending on what role the ships are engaged in (military or commercial)chief cook & 2nd cook no stewards thats why the work up not like the RFA crewed right, by the way i did get an EDH 5th edition from one of my fathers friend who has recently retired from the MN . best wishes for the new year IAN.


----------



## Riptide

dnobmal said:


> i know a man who started in the galley,obtained his cook`s certificate,then decided to go on to the deck,obtained his A/b`s certificate,then studied and finally obtained his Master`s certificate ,and sailed as master before becoming a first class pilot handling VLCC`s


What was his name Long John Silver.Kenny.(Jester) (POP) (POP)


----------



## RayJordandpo

With UTC the cooks often lent a hand on deck if we were shorthanded and very good seamen most of them were too. I remember one time we were having trouble keeping enough turns on a capstan with a wire. The cook came up with the idea of securing a bunch of rope yarns and draping them over the capstan to provide more grip. Worked a treat, I would never have thought of that in a million years!. Incidentally, Capt Diston the infamous examiner of masters and mates in Hull did his first trip to sea as galley boy on a trawler


----------

